# xorg.tbz missing from Latest?



## sremick (Feb 25, 2009)

Been a while since I tried it this way, but on a new install I used to be able to do:


```
setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages/Latest/

pkg_add -r xorg
```

However it's failing now because xorg.tbz doesn't exist there anymore. What happened to the file for the Xorg metaport?


----------



## Fozzy (Feb 26, 2009)

Same with gnome2.tbz....


----------



## sremick (Feb 26, 2009)

Even more frustrating then. Any word as to why? Is there an alternative equivalent way to easily install the latest metaports from packages?


----------



## adamk (Feb 26, 2009)

The xorg.tbz is there:


```
ftp> dir /pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages/Latest/xorg.tbz
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||28796|)
150 Here comes the directory listing.
lrwxr-xr-x    1 110      1002           19 Feb 25 21:26 xorg.tbz -> ../All/xorg-7.4.tbz
226 Directory send OK.
ftp> dir /pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages/All/xorg-7.4.tbz
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||11817|)
150 Here comes the directory listing.
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002         4222 Feb 20 18:05 xorg-7.4.tbz
226 Directory send OK.
```

Out of curiousity, does it work if you pkg_add xorg-7.4.tbz after changing the PACKAGESITE variable to All instead of Latest ?

Adam


----------



## sremick (Feb 26, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> The xorg.tbz is there


You're right, it's there now, even using "Latest". Guess I should've tried again before my last post a short while ago. 

Just caught it at a bad time yesterday I suppose.


----------



## sremick (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm although gnome2.tbz is still missing 2 days later.


----------



## sremick (Mar 30, 2009)

Update: gnome2.tbz is still missing, and now xorg.tbz is gone again too.

Surely someone must know what's up...?


----------

